# Finally Got My Wifes BBQ Sauce Recipe



## silverwolf636 (Mar 8, 2010)

With my wife not gettin around too well since her knee replacement, I've managed to coax her BBQ recipe out of her. As you can see, it's a lengthy BBQ sauce recipe and she didn't think she could stand long enough to do it. I really like this stuff. I prefer it over any store-bought stuff. 
Here it is. I hope you all enjoy it as much as I.

*Colleen's BBQ Sauce*


 ¼  …....Cup Worcestershire Sauce
 ½ ….....Stick Butter
 2 …......Garlic Cloves crushed
 1 …......Small Onion finely chopped
 1 Tbs....Extra Virgin Olive Oil

 Saute the above ingredients


 3 ½ C …...Ketchup
 1 C ….......Cup Brown Sugar
 1 ¼ tsp…..Onion powder
 1 ¼ tsp…..Garlic powder
 1 ½ tsp ….Kosher Salt
1/4 tsp.....Coriander
 1 tsp ….....Cumin
 1 tsp ….....Ginger
 1 tsp ….....Chili Powder
 1/4 tsp .....Marjoram Leaves
 1 tsp ….....Paprika
 1 tsp ….....Oregano
 ½ tsp …....Cayenne Pepper
 ¼ tsp …....Thyme
 1 Tbs …....Coarse Ground Pepper
 1/8 tsp …..Liquid Smoke (be careful with this, a little goes a long way)
1/2 C …....Apple Cider Vinegar
1/2  C .…...Mustard
 2 Tbs …....Honey


 After you have sauted the top four items, mix all of the ingredients into a sauce pan and simmer for two hours with lid on.  

--ray--
(0|||0)


----------



## rbranstner (Mar 8, 2010)

OH man did you tell her you put this on here? She is going to KILL YOU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
			





hahahaha. Thanks will have to put this on the list of things to do.


----------



## nwdave (Mar 9, 2010)

Thanks for this.  Got company coming this summer, need something new for this critical crowd.  

Well wishes for your wifes swift recovery from her operation.


----------



## reichl (Mar 9, 2010)

Thanks for the recipe.  I hope your wife gets better soon.


----------



## smokeguy (Mar 9, 2010)

Looks interesting! 

I'm out right now so I'll have to give this a try. 

Thanks for sharing, and I hope your wife's knee gets better to the point she'll be able to kick you in the butt for sharing her prized recipe!


----------



## treegje (Mar 9, 2010)

look pretty good. Thanks for the recipe.


----------



## silverwolf636 (Mar 9, 2010)

For those of you that copied this sauce recipe, I have edited it.  
Prior to my edit is the way that I made my last batch and it turned out great. After my wife went back over it, she realized a couple of mistakes she made. But all is good. 
Hope ya all like it...
--ray--
(0||||0)


----------



## mballi3011 (Mar 9, 2010)

Oh ok here it is. Thanks for the recipe and I'll let you know what I think very soon.


----------



## jirodriguez (Apr 19, 2010)

That is a good looking sauce... what about puttting the sauce in the smoker for 2 hrs., and omitting the liquid smoke? Then you could actually change the flavor of the smoke - hickory, mesquite, apple, pear, ect.


----------



## silverwolf636 (Apr 19, 2010)

That sounds good.  
Problem with this sauce tho is I liked it real well but everyone that said they were goin to try it never got back with me. I must be a loner on this one. 
LOL. Oh well ya win some and lose some.

--ray--
(0||||0)


----------



## yount (Apr 19, 2010)

Gonna try this one this week will let ya know


----------



## mikeythai (Apr 23, 2010)

Silverwolf, I'm on it. My last smoke I just brushed chili flavored ketchup on everything.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 Pretty poor result indeed.

I have a smoke planned for early next week, plan on making your sauce without any mods. You'll get some feedback, too. You said the original recipe was off a little... can you find out the changes?

Keep 'em coming.


----------



## silverwolf636 (Apr 23, 2010)

I edited my recipe. What you see is the edit. I'm hoping it's right now. When she wrote this down, she just got home from total knee replacement and was on a lot of pain killers and stuff. 
I hope it works out.

--ray--
(0||||0)


----------



## daddyzaring (Apr 23, 2010)

Sounds really good, I will definately be trying this.
I wish my wife had a recipe I could share, but my wife can't even cook, unless you count reheating left overs from what I have already cooked. lol


----------



## cheezeerider (Apr 23, 2010)

I'm with ya brother. Leftovers and maybe shake-n-bake. If it's easy it's for her. lol   But she knows I love to cook and she loves to eat it so I can't complain.


----------



## scarbelly (Apr 23, 2010)

Hey Ray -
Thanks for posting this and I hope your wife is feeling better. 
Did you ever find the parts you needed for the KitchenAid stuffer?


----------



## erain (Apr 23, 2010)

thks for sharing ray... hope the wife is feeling better and wont beat you too bad for letting her secret sauce recipie out....... saved and will have to give a try one day soon. dunno about that "liquid smoke" stuff though, whats that lol!!! thks for sharing man!!!


----------



## mikeythai (Apr 24, 2010)

I'm sure her sauce will be a lot better than my ketchup. Tell her thanks for the recipe and I really hope she's feeling better.


----------



## mikeythai (May 4, 2010)

I've made the sauce, and tomorrow (tune in for the Qview) it'll go on chicken breasts, quarters, and some country style ribs.

It's a good tasting sauce, it already got the thumbs up 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





from my wife and two sons.


----------



## silverwolf636 (May 4, 2010)

Sure hope it works out for ya all. Please let me know...

--ray--
(0||||0)


----------



## cabin fever (May 5, 2010)

Thanks for the recipe Silverwolf. I'll have to give this one a try without the liquid smoke. I've never been a big fan of that stuff.


----------



## south jersey bbq tim (May 5, 2010)

mmmmmmmmm sounds good


----------



## pgsmoker64 (May 11, 2010)

Ray...you may be a dead man!!!!

Thanks for the recipe, though I think I will omit the liquid smoke. There is no substitute for the "real thing".

Hope your wife recovers quickly and that you can out run her when she does!! LOL


----------



## silverwolf636 (May 11, 2010)

I made the 1st batch that I ever made by her instructions but then after that I omitted the fake smoke stuff.

--ray--
(0||||0)


----------

